# Black Moore Turning white



## Muyara (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok so i have 2 black moores and one of them is turning white, like loosing his black color and no its not cottony either. He still has some black left on him but its strange cuz my other black moore is all black and isnt losing his color like the other one.... What could be wrong?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Muyara said:


> Ok so i have 2 black moores and one of them is turning white, like loosing his black color and no its not cottony either. He still has some black left on him but its strange cuz my other black moore is all black and isnt losing his color like the other one.... What could be wrong?



*Not sure about white but Black Moors turn orange when the water is too warm. They are cold-water fish not tropical and are kept between 65-72. What is the temperature of your water? *


----------



## Muyara (Apr 20, 2010)

about 70 so its not the temp but its just strange that my older black moore is still all black


----------



## no (Jul 19, 2010)

With black moors, "Lesser" specimen tend to lose their color faster than better specimen. (Not to say that one fish is better than another.)


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Golfdfish coloring is mainly in the genetics. Depending on the prior breeding, black moors can and may change color. Another factor is the lighting. If they get a full spectrum of light there is a better chance of no color change.


----------

